# RH and Temperature



## Joken (Oct 16, 2016)

This very basic graph may help someone. 

View attachment humidity.gif


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 18, 2016)

That's a good example of how the relative humidity fluxuates opposite of temperature. This is similar to "Ohm's Law". you have 3 parameters: temperature, relative humidity, and the Dew point. These 3 are in a sort of ratio to each other. If you change one parameter the other 2 will change either with, or opposite of the initial change.


----------



## cannamind (Mar 20, 2018)

Absolutely. But you need to add a little note on its interpretation.


----------

